# Thinking about getting these wheels



## Von Stiegan (Feb 20, 2013)

They will be going on a 06' silver TT. I'm kinda diggin em.What do guys think?http://www.elementwheels.com/proddetail.asp?prod=TSW-tanaka1885sil


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

not bad


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Too much open space for me but don't look too bad at all. :thumbup:


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

Do it, they will drop more panties than a cashier at Victoria's Secret with Parkinson's.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Krissrock said:


> not bad


 This ^^^. (but not to be confused with good.) 



hunTTsvegas said:


> Too much open space for me but don't look too bad at all. :thumbup:


 This ^^^. probably better on a dub. 



mbaron said:


> Do it, they will drop more panties than a cashier at Victoria's Secret with Parkinson's.


 Not this ^^^. Not this life time or any other. 

There are so many other choices that better suit the TT. Keep looking. (FWIW, 140+ viewers before me failed to comment...that might be a hint.)  

cheers.


----------



## Von Stiegan (Feb 20, 2013)

Just not really a mesh kinda guy I guess..Trying to stay with what Audi thought looked good.Need somthin quick summers about here.


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

I say do it. I think they would look pretty sick on a TT. Mesh wheels are played out!!!


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

*nice wheels*








like shoes we all have preferences, check the TSW site for weights, mostly pretty good, price same as discount tire after their rebate, pretty good, almost bought a set of nurburgring's. their site shows only 17's in black as well, nice on a silver car IMO, here's my 01 with cheap 17" drag wheels from disciunt tire with motorsport-tech spacers. checking their site 5X100 bolt pattern in 17X8 only, motorsport-tech also sells adapters


----------



## Von Stiegan (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok,thanks for the tip.Found a set of these OZ Ultraleggeras in blk just not sure if they won't "wash out".And the stock brakes aren't the prettiest.I guess I'm better at bikes.


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

My vote would be for the OZ's. I'm a little biased being as that's what I'm gonna be running for my track setup.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

The ultraleggaras ^^ are nice and usually look decent on most TTs. But have been around for a while and are beginning to look dated. However, these have potential... 










OZ Racing Formula HLT in Matte Grey at tirerack. 










With or without full center cap...your choice as both small and large come with the wheels. 

cheers.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

My personal favorite for the TT are the S5 wheels 











The TSW's you posted are ok, but if you still have the Fat 5s I'd stick to them.


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

Von Stiegan said:


> They will be going on a 06' silver TT. I'm kinda diggin em.What do guys think?http://www.elementwheels.com/proddetail.asp?prod=TSW-tanaka1885sil


 i would put these on a silver car...http://www.elementwheels.com/proddetail.asp?prod=TSW-tanaka1885mblk 

i looked long and hard at TSW before purchasing my current setup. great quality, but i couldn't the the staggard look i wanted to achieve to work with any of them. its your car do what you like, not what the masses say is correct


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

Dowski12 said:


> I say do it. I think they would look pretty sick on a TT. Mesh wheels are played out!!!


 i felt the same way! 

until these.....


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Von Stiegan said:


> They will be going on a 06' silver TT. I'm kinda diggin em.What do guys think?http://www.elementwheels.com/proddetail.asp?prod=TSW-tanaka1885sil


 Not too bad. I prefer multi-spokes on TT's personally. I feel it matches the lines better.



mbaron said:


> Do it, they will drop more panties than a cashier at Victoria's Secret with Parkinson's.


 :what:



Von Stiegan said:


> Ok,thanks for the tip.Found a set of these OZ Ultraleggeras in blk just not sure if they won't "wash out".And the stock brakes aren't the prettiest.I guess I'm better at bikes.


 The O.Z's are very nice. I love them and they are tough wheels. 

R32 wheels


BBS CH's










17" OZ Ultraleggera's










If I were to use the OZ's as a street wheel, I would have got 18's. The 17's are great for track rubber, but look a little small in 17's.


:thumbup:


----------



## Von Stiegan (Feb 20, 2013)

18x8 ET30 5x100 Avant Garde M310 









Also waiting to hear back from a couple places about these.Some sites say they will fit some say no. 
looked up TT wheel specs and found this. ...TT	99 to 06	5×100	offset 25 to 45 Bore 57.1 
BTW, all wheels posted above look awesome! Still have the Fat 5's but they winter treads on em.What a PITA.Haha!


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

*awesome rims*

Wow Id love to have those on my all-black TT! Very nice they;/re on my list now. No telling when I'll have $$ tho!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Von Stiegan said:


> 18x8 ET30 5x100 Avant Garde M310
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Those will look awesome :thumbup:


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

*These are nice, and nice price too*

http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Whee...lse&filterNew=All&filterWeight=All&sort=Brand


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

*What ARE these?*



deepblueT said:


> i felt the same way!
> 
> until these.....


 WAYY COOL 
:heart:


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

Von Stiegan said:


> Ok,thanks for the tip.Found a set of these OZ Ultraleggeras in blk just not sure if they won't "wash out".And the stock brakes aren't the prettiest.I guess I'm better at bikes.


 
I had black Ultraleggerras on my silver TT and they did just disappear in the the wheel well; silver works a lot better: 

 

Cheers!


----------



## Von Stiegan (Feb 20, 2013)

Those look really good on there for sure!


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

*I've been looking at wheels for DAYS now...*

I was thinking about black wheels for the black TT, but I read the comments and it's true they sorta *get lost* in the view when everything is black. 

I thought these were a nice compromise and have a great look, and AMAZINGLY LOW price? I'm tyring to sneak another $500 out of the budget without her knowing (this reminds me of having to sneak around with a mistress!).... 











http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Mini...toModClar=Quattro&grid=true&wIndex=35&sw=1440 




:beer:


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

*I'm a dead man*

..if I get caught.. I just ORDERED these rims. 

I can't BELIEVE the out-of-character things this car is making me do.. sneaking $$ out of budget, speeding, hard-cornering, buying vanity plates,, spending 1/2 the weekend detailing under the hood, looking at rims, chips, intakes, hoses..... 

If I don't post again, make a nice comment on my Obit. Like "He LOVED his TT..."


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

spydox said:


> ..if I get caught.. I just ORDERED these rims.
> 
> I can't BELIEVE the out-of-character things this car is making me do.. sneaking $$ out of budget, speeding, hard-cornering, buying vanity plates,, spending 1/2 the weekend detailing under the hood, looking at rims, chips, intakes, hoses.....
> 
> If I don't post again, make a nice comment on my Obit. Like "He LOVED his TT..."


 They are different...haven't seen them on other TTs before. I think if I was going for a low-cost wheel, I might have been a bit more conservative and gone with these: 

http://www.powerwheelspro.com/shop/...d=609&osCsid=5feb2011610b737915411a6d631b44eb 

Regardless, congrats on the new wheels. Preparing nice words for the obit now, cuz damn, when she finds out (and she will cuz they always do) she'll prolly kick your a$$.  

cheers.


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

TTC2k5 said:


> They are different...haven't seen them on other TTs before. I think if I was going for a low-cost wheel, I might have been a bit more conservative and gone with these:
> 
> Regardless, congrats on the new wheels. Preparing nice words for the obit now, cuz damn, when she finds out (and she will cuz they always do) she'll prolly kick your a$$.
> 
> cheers.


 I agree I didn't want anything too flashy- but I thought they fit pretty well with the aesthetics overall.. Slightly more apparent than all-black and hi-tek looking. I dunno we'll see when they get here :laugh: 










..and ya, tonight is NOT gonna be a fun nite for me. I'm working "on my story"...


----------



## Von Stiegan (Feb 20, 2013)

spydox said:


> ..if I get caught.. I just ORDERED these rims.
> 
> I can't BELIEVE the out-of-character things this car is making me do.. sneaking $$ out of budget, speeding, hard-cornering, buying vanity plates,, spending 1/2 the weekend detailing under the hood, looking at rims, chips, intakes, hoses.....
> 
> If I don't post again, make a nice comment on my Obit. Like "He LOVED his TT..."


 Haha! Yea, tell me. just ordered a bridge jack for a 4 post (300 lbs) and I'm not even home to receive it.I'm soo busted! Oh,one thing can anyone tell me if a 18x8 30et 5x100. Will fit? Avant told me "They should" I'm overseas and if they don't it'll be a mess! It's the offset I'm having troubles with.Just need to be 110%.If not i'm going to pull the trigger on one of these above.Thanks fellas! http://www.elementwheels.com/proddetail.asp?prod=ava-310188gm


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

*The wife*



Von Stiegan said:


> Haha! Yea, tell me. just ordered a bridge jack for a 4 post (300 lbs) and I'm not even home to receive it.I'm soo busted!


 you're right, I told her last nite. Guess my story wasn't convincing? 










The good news- RIMS will arrive TODAY !! 

:laugh:


----------



## Von Stiegan (Feb 20, 2013)

Got a drop on these..18x8....$1600..Why me! Haha!


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

*no photo*



Von Stiegan said:


> Got a drop on these..18x8....$1600..Why me! Haha!


 The photo didnt show up


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

*wow tirerack is IMPRESSIVE!*

Got these puppies for about $125 each, shipped from tirerack.com. I had them in about 16 hours after ordering them and I chose STANDARD GROUND delivery.. :thumbup: 

Got them mounted last nite: 










:heart: :heart:...I love em! :heart: :heart: 










..now my son says DAD YOU NEED SLOTTED, DRILLED rotors now and painted calipers! Geesh.. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Not bad:thumbup: 

Now do something about that wheel gap and you'll be good to go


----------



## spydox (Apr 4, 2013)

*gap?*



Dowski12 said:


> Not bad:thumbup:
> 
> Now do something about that wheel gap and you'll be good to go


 I'm a car nube- this is all a learning process for me! 

Do you mean the distance from the top of the tire to the bottom of the fender? Wouldn't that give me less strut travel? I don't think I wanna start monkeying with suspension geometry!


----------



## Von Stiegan (Feb 20, 2013)

Sweet wheels..Yea,your right where I'm at! Haha! Bummer that wheel pic didn't show...Their SSR's. Rare,new and still in the box! Weird because I can see em.


----------



## Von Stiegan (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok,going to try this pic again...(Forgot to upload it to Flicker):facepalm:


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

just put these on Klutch Republik 18 X 9.5 

the ones you picked are not bad 

you might really like these:


----------



## MK1QuaTTRoHaus (Jul 19, 2010)

i think the tsw would good. theyre simple and they compliment the car very well. but those 3sdms would look beautiful as well.


----------



## Von Stiegan (Feb 20, 2013)

Damn,where were you guys when I needed you?? I jumped on the SSR's.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Von Stiegan said:


> Ok,going to try this pic again...(Forgot to upload it to Flicker):facepalm:


 :thumbup::thumbup: Love my Type C's !!! Great way to save some wight by reducing rotational mass :laugh:


----------

